

Best UK Universities for Becoming a Quant? - shogunmike
http://www.quantstart.com/articles/The-Top-5-UK-Universities-For-Becoming-A-Quant

======
MichaelCrawford
Learn C++. All the Quant work I've ever heard of, is done in C++.

Read John Lakos' "Large Scale C++ Software Development" as well as Scott
Meyers' Effective C++ series.

